# اقتراح جامدا جداااااااااااا



## Samir poet (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياريت بجدا يا شباب نفتح قسم للعاب
بجدا نفسى موناى عنسى
حيث انى لا استطيع تحميل العاب من النت نظرا لكثر الروابط
ولا اعرف يكفى تتحمل اللعبة ارجوكم ساعدونى فى هذا
القسم
ولكل اخواتى ايضا اللى عاوز لعبة ومش عارف يجبها 
حد يعرف يجبهولو مفها اش مشكلة بجداااااااا
وانا واثق كل ثقة
انو موقعنا دا هيهتحل وهيبقا من اكبر من المواقع المسيحية 
ايضا من حيث تحميل الالعاب بكل سهولة ويسرا 
ارجوكم بجدااااا
حققو طلبى
يارب

*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياجماعة فين التوصويت مفيش لية غير اتينين
يلا صوتو بس اوعو تصوتو بصوت عالى
عشان ودانى بتوجعنى
هههههههههه
يلا بقاااااااااا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اة هو داااااااااا
روححوت فين مش هتشاركو فى الموضوع ولا حد بتصويت ولا كلمة مشاركة فى الموضوع
*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انتم نمتوم ولا اية  شاركونى يلا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مرسيى اخويا واساذى النهيسى للتصويت


----------



## staregypt (22 نوفمبر 2011)

انا صوت على امى وابى لما ماتوا
لكن قولت اصوت عليك...اقصد ليك
علشان الموضوع عجبنــــــــــى
جدااااااااااا
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*لية عاوزة تموتينى لية كدا ههههههههه
على العموم ربنا يرحمهما ويحميكى انتى من كل شر ومرسيى للتصويت انا كمان

*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياترى فى حد جديد هشارك ولا لالا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرسييى ماما ارينى للتصويت
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت
فكره جمييييييييله جدا ياسمير​​*


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكرك كرستينا وربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## rania79 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تم الصويت 
هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكران رانا


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> تم الصويت
> هههههههههههه


*لان ارد عليك لكن اقولك ربنا يسامحك زى ما علمنى السيد المسيح
شكران للسخرية والاستهتزاء بى 
ربنا يسامحك
*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت *
*فكرة حلوة*


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخويا الحبيب ربنا يباركك اخويا حسين


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ممنوع وضع الالعاب والبرامج الغير مرخصة في المنتدى


----------



## elamer1000 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ممنوع وضع الالعاب والبرامج الغير مرخصة في المنتدى



*
تمام

الالعاب تلقاها فى اماكن تانية كتير

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------

